
Infinitecanvas - kqr2
http://infinitecanvas.appjet.net/
======
kqr2
_Infinite Canvas (after the term coined by Scott McCloud) allows you to create
and/or view comics unconstrained by page boundaries (either physical or
virtual).

To view, hit the Next button in the lower right. You can also go to specific
panels by clicking on them, or explore freely by dragging with your mouse and
zooming with your mouse's scroll wheel._

Scott McCloud mentions the infinite canvas in his TED talk.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/scott_mccloud_on_comics.h...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/scott_mccloud_on_comics.html)

------
tlrobinson
A Microsoft project running on AppJet. Interesting.

------
adatta02
Pretty neat - according to the blog post
(<http://dragonosticism.wordpress.com/>) it isn't a Seadragon app though

------
sharkbrainguy
One of the coolest "features" of appjet, visible source.

<http://appjet.com/app/588101939/source>

~~~
andr
That would actually be a serious obstacle for commercial usage of AppJet.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Shy guys can always host themselves and hide their source as much as they
want.

<http://appjet.com/download>

has all the software you need to have your own appjet server.

